# Suche jemanden der GEWORBEN WERDEN MÖCHTE



## Th3GonzO (21. Februar 2016)

Servus Freunde,

 

wie ihr oben lesen könnt suche ich jemanden der sich, auch mit Hinblick auf das kommende Addon, gerne durch "Werbt einen Freund" mit mir zusammen in die Welt von Azeroth stürzen möchte.
Zeiten zum zocken sind flexibel (sowohl unter der Woche als auch am Wochenende, richte mich da nach dem Geworbenen).

Ansonsten hätte ich nur eine Bitte.
Das ganze würde sich auf dem Server Thrall abspielen und zwar auf der Seite der Horde (Falss interesse auf anderen Servern bzw als Alli zu spielen besteht sprecht mich einfach darauf an).
Ansonsten steht dem ganzen nix im Weg und ich freue mich sehr darauf einen Partner für das ganze zu finden.

Also einfach hier unter den Beitrag schreiben, oder aber mich gleich im Battlenet adden unter Th3GonzO#2815

 

MFG

 

euer GonzO


----------



## Zamia90 (23. Februar 2016)

hi ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt habe aber dazu noch einpaar fragen


----------



## Th3GonzO (23. Februar 2016)

Welche Fragen hättest du den?
Hast du bereits einen Battlenet account über den wir schreiben könnten?Oder eine andere Möglichkeit außer hier?


----------



## Zamia90 (24. Februar 2016)

hi meine fragen wurden schon beantwortet aber danke trotzdem ..


----------

